# Amplificador con STK-437 [Problema]



## Hambert (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola gente, hace un tiempo hice un post preguntando sore el método para hacer PCBs. Bueno, me alegra qu eme ayudaran, ese tema ya está solucionado. Como pueden ver en el titulo me arme un amplificador de 30w con un diagrama que baje de electronica2000.com, el mismo lo pueden encontrar aca: http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/amp30wcpre.htm

 Ahora que ya lo tengo armado, me surgió un problema, les dejo un post que hice en el foro de esa web asi no lo tengo que volver a escribir todo:

 Ya hice los 3 circuitos (fuente preamp y amp), y hay una noticia buena y una mala. La buena es que la fuente regulada doble funciona muy bien, le coloqué al final un transformador de 24V 3A y en una salida tengo 15V DC para el preamp y en la otra 29V DC para el amp.
 Lamentablemente, la mala es que cuando conecto el amplificador con sus dos parlantes (sin conectar el preamplificador) lo unico que logro escuchar por los canales es un fuerte sonido a línea. Ya revise el circuito, y encontre un corto que estaba echo por una soldadura mala, lo que hacia que un canal directemente no suene. Ahora solucione el corto, pero sigo teniendo ruido a linea muy fuerte en ambos canales.
 No se si servirá de algo este dato para que me ayuden, pero en la entrada de señal , tengo dos cables puestos para poder empalmar una señal y probar cuando el amplificador funcione bien, y cuando acerco mi mano a estos cables el ruido a linea aumenta muchísimo. Y al reves, cuando toco algun capacitor o la parte metálica de algun transistor de la fuente el ruido a línea disminuye, pero no desaparece.
 Ayer intente también a pesar del ruido a linea, ingresar una señal proveniente de mi celular, pero solo logré escuchar muy bajo solo aumentando el volumen del celular al máximo.

Esta es una foto de mi actual banco de pruebas, tengo muchas mas de todo el proceso de fabricacion de las placas, pero prefiero tomarme el tiempo para subirlas cuando todo este terminado:

Espero me puedan ayudar, espero sus respuestas!

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2009)

Para empezar...*TENES QUE PONERLE UN DISIPADOR AL CHIP DEL AMPLIFICADOR!!!*
Si estas probando de esa forma, es del todo probable que hayas destruido el C.I. STK ese que tienes ahí, y si es así...mejor no seguir explicando nada.

Así que ponele un disipador mediano, por que es para ver si está vivo, y puenteá la entrada de cada canal a masa. SIN CONECTAR NADA A LA SALIDA, alimentá el amplificador, poné el tester para medir tensión en alterna y fijate que tensión te dá a la salida de cada canal. Luego hacé lo mismo, pero midiendo corriente contínua. Informá que valores has obtenido y luego seguimos.

Saludos!


----------



## Hambert (Jun 10, 2009)

Lo tuve prendido no mas de 15 seg por prueba, y la primera vez que lo conecte creo que tardé 20 centésimas en volverlo a desconectar porque me asuste por el ruido jeje. Entre pruebas lo toque para ver si estaba caliente, y estaba HELADO. El único componente que noté que se calento a penas es el transistor de la fuente, pero no llegaba a 20º

Como diga jefe, procedo a medir y vuelvo.


----------



## Hambert (Jun 10, 2009)

Bueno aca estoy de nuevo, le coloqué un disipador que saque de una fuente con un poco de grasa y medí los voltages como me indicaste.

*1º Canal:*

Midiendo alterna:

24.1V Aprox


Midiendo Continua:

11V Aprox


*2º Canal:*



Midiendo Alterna: 

25V Aprox


Midiendo contínua:


11.4V Aprox


Si me vas a decir que se quemó, ya voy buscando algo para suicidarme, porque ese ic me salio 30 mangos y lo mande a pedir !

Bueno espero tu respuesta desde ya gracias!


----------



## Hambert (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah me olvidaba, esto lo medi sin "puntear " las entradas a masa, a que te refieris con eso? conectarlas a la masa?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 10, 2009)

Si me permites contestarte...

Facil, los cables por donde ingresa el audio hacia los modulos del amplificador, seguro es el tipico cable mallado, agarras el cable desnudo y los juntas con el de señal, haciendo "Corto" a la entrada de audio.
Puedes ponerle un punto de soldadura para estar seguros. Enseguida, haz la puebas de nuevo que te dijo Ezavalla.

Saludos.


----------



## Hambert (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, procedo a cortocircuitar las entradas y mido de nuevo, ya vengo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2009)

Hambert dijo:
			
		

> Ok, procedo a cortocircuitar las entradas y mido de nuevo, ya vengo



OK. Y también publicá el esquematico del amplificador que has armado, por que intenté acceder a la página que pusiste varias veces y en todas me tiró el error de que la conexión había sido rechazada...

Saludos!


----------



## Hambert (Jun 10, 2009)

Bueno cortocicuite las entradas y volvi a medir, estos son los nuevos resultados:

1º salida

22V AC
10.2 V DC

2º salida

22.5 V AC
10.7 V DC



Este el diagrama (no le den bola al circuito de la derecha que es el preamp)
http://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amp30wcpre.gif

Y este es el diseño de la PCB

http://img200.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amp30wcpre.jpg


Bueno, espero sus respuestas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2009)

Hambert dijo:
			
		

> Bueno cortocicuite las entradas y volvi a medir, estos son los nuevos resultados:
> 
> 1º salida
> 
> ...



Desde el laburo no tengo acceso a imageshack, así que sigo sin ver el esquemático...pero esos valores que has leído son preocupantes, en especial el de DC.
Antes de tocar nada, conseguite la hoja de datos de ese chip y compará el circuito que ya trae el datasheet con el que tenés vos y posteá uno gráficos en el foro parq ue veamos que tiene de parecido. Ese nivel de contínua a la salida está indicando o que el chip está palmado (o puede ser uno de los truchos, que de la serie STK hay muchos) o que se piantó la alimentación, así que con el amplificador alimentado, sin carga y las entradas en corto a masa, medí la alimentación y posteá que valore te dá. Si sabés hacerlo, medí también la corriente consumida de la fuente y postealo (tenes que poner el tester en modo amperímetro en la escala mas alta, y abrir el circuito de alimentación del amplificador y cerrarlo con el tester de por medio).

Por ahí mencionaste algo de una fuente partida para este amplificador, pero en la hoja de datos que conseguí solo habla de una fuente de simple polaridad   
Tambié en la hoja de datos dice que este amplificador entrega 10 watts por canal, así que no se de donde salen los otros 20 watts...

Saludos!


----------



## Hambert (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, voy a medir el amperaje, pero ahora me tengo que ir a cursar asi que cuando vuelva me pongo manos a la obra.
Para los que puedan mirar el diagrama, estoy abierto a mas respuestas. 
A la noche vuelvo, saludos!

Edito: Sobre la fuente, es una normal, nada mas que es doble, me refiero a que son dos fuentes en un mismo PCB que usan un solo transformador, esto es para poder dar los dos voltages, el de preamp y el del amp, pero no es ninguna cosa rara.


----------



## Hambert (Jun 13, 2009)

Bueno, les cuento, ya revisé a fondo las pistas y no puedo encontrar mas cortos. En realidad lo único que se me ocurre es que pude haber colocado al revés el integrado, pero eso no puede ser porque el pin 7 recive los 30V y si lo pongo al revés ya no queda.

Pero entre que estoy escrbibiendo esto me llega un mensaje de un amigo al que le pasé el circuito  y que se armó uno igual, y vaya sorpresa! Leanlo Uds. mismos:
_
*"OYE AMIGO HAMBERT...... YA QUEDO...YA ESTA PERFECTO... A MI A LAS SALIDAS ME MIDE EL MULTIMETRO COMO PASADOS LOS 10 VOLTS DE AMBOS LADOS... PERO MIS BOCINAS SUENAN A LA PERFECCION Y BASTANTE CLARO...A LO MEJOR TIENES (ay perdon por los mayusculas....)problema con alguno de los dispositivos...... me avisas cualquier cosa.... saludos"*_

Uds que piensan? Será normal los 10V a la salida?    Ya a esta altura estoy muy confundido  :x


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2009)

Hambert dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, les cuento, ya revisé a fondo las pistas y no puedo encontrar mas cortos. En realidad lo único que se me ocurre es que pude haber colocado al revés el integrado, pero eso no puede ser porque el pin 7 recive los 30V y si lo pongo al revés ya no queda.
> 
> Pero entre que estoy escrbibiendo esto me llega un mensaje de un amigo al que le pasé el circuito  y que se armó uno igual, y vaya sorpresa! Leanlo Uds. mismos:
> _
> ...



Veamos si podemos entendernos por que esto  parece una conversación de sordos.

Medir 10 volts DC a la *salida del amplificador está muy MAL*, pero medir 10 volts DC *a la salida del integrado* no es tan malo. Cuando te hemos dicho que midas a la salida de amplificador, es ahí donde debes medir!! DONDE SE CONECTA EL PARLANTE!!! no a la salida del STK. Ya que ese integrado esta alimentado con una fuente de simple polaridad, es completamente normal que la salida, en reposo, tenga una tensión igual a *LA  MITAD DE LA ALIMENTACION*. Todos los amplificador alimentados con simple polaridad funcionan de esa forma. La presencia del capacitor grande que está en serie con el parlante es la que se encarga de eliminar la componente contínua sobre el parlante y solo dejar la alterna que viene del amplificador.

Si vos nos decís que tiene 10v de DC a la salida...sin aclara que es a la salida del C.I. y no del amplificador...lo primero que te vamos a decir es que revises la plaqueta o cambies el capacitor...entendés la importancia de responder en forma clara y dar todos los datos necesarios?

Ahora andá y medí sobre los terminales del parlante, pero con el parlante sin conectar y las entradas a masa, las  tensiones de DC y AC que tenés ahí, postealas en el foro y empecemos de nuevo.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2009)

Bueno, esto ya califica para Reparaciones.
Muevo el tema.


----------



## Hambert (Jun 13, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Veamos si podemos entendernos por que esto  parece una conversación de sordos.
> 
> Medir 10 volts DC a la *salida del amplificador está muy MAL*, pero medir 10 volts DC *a la salida del integrado* no es tan malo. Cuando te hemos dicho que midas a la salida de amplificador, es ahí donde debes medir!! DONDE SE CONECTA EL PARLANTE!!! no a la salida del STK. Ya que ese integrado esta alimentado con una fuente de simple polaridad, es completamente normal que la salida, en reposo, tenga una tensión igual a *LA  MITAD DE LA ALIMENTACION*. Todos los amplificador alimentados con simple polaridad funcionan de esa forma. La presencia del capacitor grande que está en serie con el parlante es la que se encarga de eliminar la componente contínua sobre el parlante y solo dejar la alterna que viene del amplificador.
> 
> ...



Bueno antes que nada te doy mis infinitas gracias por ayudarme, espero que mi incredulidad no termine por cansarte.

Ya medí los voltages tal y como me decís, en la salida de los parlantes, y es mas, lo hice dos veces. Están mas arriba en otra respuesta mia, pero te las dejo de nuevo de todas maneras:

1º salida 

22V AC 
10.2 V DC 

2º salida 

22.5 V AC 
10.7 V DC 

Que quede claro que esos voltages son *A LA SALIDA DE LOS PARLANTES CON LAS ENTRADAS CORTOCICUITADAS A MASA*

Revise por completo el PCB y no encuentro imperfecciones, si necesitás que suba algún otro grafico lo hago.

Saludos

EDITO: Dejo adjuntos todos los diagramas que me pediste. También esta el Datasheet con el circuito de aplicacioón


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2009)

Hambert dijo:
			
		

> Bueno antes que nada te doy mis infinitas gracias por ayudarme, espero que mi incredulidad no termine por cansarte.
> 
> Ya medí los voltages tal y como me decís, en la salida de los parlantes, y es mas, lo hice dos veces. Están mas arriba en otra respuesta mia, pero te las dejo de nuevo de todas maneras:
> 
> ...



Bueno...acá tenemos un problema muy serio. La presencia de C3 y C4, que es donde vos has medido (entre el terminal negativo de C3 o C4 y masa), debería bloquear toda componente de contínua, cosa que no está sucediendo. Aparte de eso hay una señal de muy gran amplitud a la salida,  lo que indica o que el amplificador está oscilando [pero el tester no te lo indicaría] o que estas metiendo un señal no deseada por alguna parte...

A mi juicio, y aunque no me gusta del todo el circuito que has armado, me parece que el error está en la PCB que puede estar mal diseñada o le has escapado a la posición y/o polaridad de los componentes. Vas a tener que revisar muy bien todo lo que has conectado y como lo has hecho, por que esos 10V en la salida de los parlantes te los van a quemar, ya que NO DEBERIAN estar ahí.

Probá de hacer la misma prueba que antes, pero con el parlante conectado, una vez en cada canal, para ver que resulta, pero tenés un error serio en alguna parte. Aparte de esto, compará tu esquema con el del datasheet y vas a ver que algunos componentes "sobran" en tu diseño...y en verdad no entiendo para que diablos están, así que yo conectaría todo como está en el datasheet y probaría a ver que onda....pero revisá bien el PCB y las conexiones antes de cambiar nada.

Saludos!


----------



## Hambert (Jun 13, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda, voy a tratar de armar el circuito del datasheet si no consigo descubrir ningún error. En cuanto a hacer las pruebas con los parlantes, te garantizo que ya lo hice cuando lo encendí por primera vez (ya se, gran error, gran), y por el ruido que hacían te puedo garantizar que no se asemejaba nada a un amplificador normal jaja.

Los mantendré al tanto.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola Hambert.

El PCB se ve medio raro, ¿podés postearlo en una versión donde se vean la máscara de componentes y las pistas nomás?
Unos condensadores de desacople cerquita de la alimentación le vendrían muy bien al circuito, ya que estamos. Los STK son bastante melindrosos con la alimentación.

Por otro lado, no entiendo qué hacen R6/R7 y R8/R9, y qué se conecta ahí.

Saludos


----------



## Hambert (Jun 13, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Hambert.
> 
> El PCB se ve medio raro, ¿podés postearlo en una versión donde se vean la máscara de componentes y las pistas nomás?
> Unos condensadores de desacople cerquita de la alimentación le vendrían muy bien al circuito, ya que estamos. Los STK son bastante melindrosos con la alimentación.
> ...



Con mucho gusto Cacho, dejo la imagen adjunta.

Veo que estás teniendo la misma duda que yo tuve en un principio jaja, R6/R7 y R8/R9 adaptan una salida para auriculares. Mientras testeo el circuito tengo estas resistencias desoldadas, asi que no son causa del problema.

Ahora mismo estoy trabajando en el circuito, y medí el amperaje con el tester en serie, y varía entre los 0.02 y 0.03 A, por lo cual supongo que no hay corto alguno.

Dejo entonces las pistas de la PCB mas claras.

Offtopic: No te diste cuenta! Sos un colega de Bahía! Si se me complica mucho te llevo la PCB y la vemos juntos   

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2009)

Mirá vos, otro bahiense por acá... Ya somos como tres en el foro.

Volviendo al PCB, algo raro hay. Con los dos condensadores de 1000uf en las salidas no debería haber chance de que apareciera tensión continua. O estás midiendo algo mal, o están pinchados los condensadores, o hay unos cortos muy lindos en las soldaduras.
Si no es nada de eso, estamos en presencia de algo nuevo para la electrónica.

Suena tonto, pero no pusiste el integrado al revés, ¿no?

Si no le encontrás el error, arreglamos para poder ver ese bicho extraño.

Saludos


----------



## Hambert (Jun 13, 2009)

En integrado al revés estoy seguro que no, lo recontra revisé. Ahora que lo decis, esos capacitores me los vendieron en Audimax, donde compre el integrado, y ya a simple vista no me gustan nada. Los voy a cambiar por otros que tengo de mejor calidad para descartar la posibilidad de los capacitores.

Saludos


----------



## Hambert (Jun 20, 2009)

Bueno, me siguen llegando noticias de gente que armó el circuito tal y como está y que funciona perfectamente. Ya me doy por vencido, y asumo que me vendiron un STK trucho.
Voy a ir donde lo compré para que me den una solución.

Gracias  a todos y saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 21, 2009)

Bueno, fijate qué lográs, pero (lamentablemente) casi seguro que si está quemado el STK no te van a reconocer nada.

Saludos


----------



## Cdma System (Oct 21, 2009)

hola Hambert como andas, espero que todo bien. queria hacerte una consulta¿lograste que funcionara el amplificador? porque yo arme el mismo circuito y tengo los mismos problemas, si me pudieras ayudar te agradeceria un monton


----------



## Hambert (Ene 29, 2010)

Buenas a todos! Vengo a resucitar el thread después de un año de estudio y poco tiempo, para contarles que hice andar el ampli!!

Cacho no se si te acordás de tu amigo bahiense jaja!

Los problemas eran dos:


El potenciómetro del volúmen estaba en corto y a demás mal conectado.
El cableado de prueba había sido con cables de portero (monoalambre, de bajo aislamiento y diámetro, y sin blindaje alguno).
Estas dos cosas causaban que entrara muchísimo ruido de la fuente y tapara el sonido, a demás de que el audio no ingresaba por el potenciómetro mal colocado y roto.
Como lo solucioné:


Utilizando cables blindados de alta calidad para audio y asegurándome de que cada malla tenga su conexión a masa.
Comprando otro potenciómetro e instalarlo bien con su debida derivación a masa.
Dos fuentes de PC fueron ideales como gabinete. El mismo se conecta a masa y hace un blindaje completo, a demás de que la fuente y el transformador están separados en la otra caja.
El preamplificador no se lo puse ya que desistí de utilizarlo para la bandeja de discos, ya que la misma al final utiliza una cápsula de cristal que es de muy baja calidad y difícil de preamplificar.
La configuración final es solo el amplificador con control de volúmen, salidas y entradas RCA y refrigeración activa por cooler (no es absolutamente necesaria, pero con los 50ºC de térmica que había ayer estoy seguro de que nuestro integrado nos lo agradecerá ). Cabe destacar que los parlantes que estoy utilizando son unos de la década del 70', de sólo 6W y que reproducen de 80Hz en adelante, pero aunque no lo crean suenan de lujo a pesar de la pérdida de graves!! Mas adelante voy a comprar unos mas potentes y con bass reflex.
También probé el sistema sobre parlantes de 200W RMS cada uno de mi equipo hogareño, y hay que decir que se mueven excelente, pero a altos niveles de volúmen el integrado ya no tiene fuerza y la distorsión se hace notar mucho.
Para las conexiones fuente-amplificador se utilizaron terminales Molex también canibalizadas de las fuentes quemadas. Los disipadores de los transistores de la fuente y del integrado fueron también canibalizados de una de las fuentes (para los transistores se cortaron con una sierra para reducir su tamaño).




Conclusiones finales:

Muy buen proyecto para alguien que recién comienza (ej. quien les habla).
El precio total es bueno, considerando que los gabinetes salieron gratis (en cualquier casa de computación pedís fuentes quemadas y te dan 42.768 con mucho gusto), y sin contar los parlantes, yo calculo un total máximo de ARS$ 150 (algo de U$S 35).
Baja distorsión, y a pesar de la moderada potencia del integrado mueve muy bien cajas de alta perfomance.
Ahora si lo que estaban esperando, LAS FOTOS!!:
http://img23.imageshack.us/i/imagen0188j.jpg/http://img268.imageshack.us/i/imagen0186.jpg/http://img251.imageshack.us/i/imagen0185.jpg/
http://img25.imageshack.us/i/imagen0184.jpg/http://img25.imageshack.us/i/imagen0183c.jpg/http://img253.imageshack.us/i/imagen0182.jpg/
http://img532.imageshack.us/i/imagen0181.jpg/http://img253.imageshack.us/i/imagen0181.jpg/http://img684.imageshack.us/i/imagen0180f.jpg/http://img709.imageshack.us/i/imagen0179.jpg/

Ahora estoy pintando los gabinetes de azul marino y naranja, por ahí mas adelante subo fotos.

Salu2!


----------



## Cdma System (May 14, 2010)

hola a mi ni los ruidos me aparecen pero mide en todo casi los mismo que a vos hambert tiene algun truco el ampli????????

o sea ni un ruido siquiera suena en el parlante, yo alme el pcb de electronica 2000 y nada agradeceria una ayuda


----------



## Hambert (May 16, 2010)

experimentador dijo:


> hola a mi ni los ruidos me aparecen pero mide en todo casi los mismo que a vos hambert tiene algun truco el ampli????????
> 
> o sea ni un ruido siquiera suena en el parlante, yo alme el pcb de electronica 2000 y nada agradeceria una ayuda


 
Ninguno, practicamente seguí el diagrama y PCB al pie de la letra y funcionó, al principio con el problema de el ruido pero luego de ensamblarlo bien quedó perfecto.

Otros sabrán responderte mejor que yo (como amateur super-inexperto), pero te puedo recomendar lo siguiente:

- La PCB tiene una salida para auriculares, si no la usás anulala (si ya lo armaste desoldá las resistencias, creo que son R6, R7, R8 y R9).
- Fijate que no tengas mal conectado algún que otro potenciómetro, que en parte fué lo que me pasó a mi.
-Escuché de alguien que tuvo problemas con la resistencia que está en el medio R1, creo que es de 100ohms que se calentaba, asegurate que sea de mas potencia que 1/4 de watt.

Hasta ahí llego yo, si alguien mas experimentado puede sugerir algo bienvenido sea.

De paso, me pueden recomendar un diagrama para un ampli high-end ? me gustan los 2n3055, pero escucho sugerencias.

Saludos!


----------



## Cdma System (May 19, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta voy a ver que pasa igual yo arme la placa peri sin el pre solo el ampli y por las dudas ya me compre otro stk despues posteo los resultados


----------

